# Jumping up



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

This has probably been covered in here before, but I thought I would ask anyway to hopefully get some fresh ideas. Wiley is so so well behaved apart from jumping up. We did try and prevent it when he was young, and if he jumped at me or my partner we would trun around and ignore him. This worked and now he rarley ever jumps up at us. However he does jump up at other people all the time! He is getting big now at 6 mnths so we really need to nip it in the bud asap before he knocks someone over. There are alot of builders in our area at the minute (due to improvement works being done on the road..) and they make a huge fuss of wiley and all encourge him to jump up. At first we thought it was nice that they were making a fuss of him but now I avoid them as I can see its not doing his behaviour any good. 
I really don't know what to try now to make him stop because I cant reach people in time to tell them in the park to turn around and ignore him if he jumps, and some people wont do this anyway... luckily he doesn't actually approach people unless they call him over or make noises at him, but some people see he's a nice dogs, say hello to him,and he runs over and jumps all over them.
I have tried setting him up- so getting him to jump at me, and then telling him to sit, and really praising him in the sit- but he acts completely different around other people. Any ideas welcome...


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I usually warn people that Kian will jump. If I see him trying to I try and correct him before he makes his move.
One thing that has worked for us is putting your knee in his chest and saying "OFF". Do that a few times and he "should" get the point :.
Also, if he is around people and on leash, shorten the leash so he cannot take off and greet them with 2 paws on their shoulders... you gotta be fast though.
Good luck.


----------

